# this stuff is why we will lose the war on terror



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060817/ap_ ... rveillance

lots of americans are going to die one of these days thanks to the libs foolishness.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bob, the ACLU had done this before and will continue to do this kind of stuff in the future. They simply shopped around and found a stupid judge. The courts have upheld the surveillance programs in the past and will continue to do so. The sky is not falling.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Yeap ... This will serve to drive the program to the SCOTUS ...

On an expedited basis I'm guessing.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

whether they succeed in court or not this crap is what heartens the terrorists, They laugh at our political correct foolishness.

Combined with the comments the jerk Jimmy Carter made about Israel and they realize we are a country too weak to fight a real war.

http://service.spiegel.de/cache/interna ... 93,00.html

If that doesn't make you sick nothing will, I cannot stand Carter he is an was the stupidest politician this country has ever known.

His actions in 1979 started the rise of the Komeni and the other jihadists in Iran which were the beginnings of the current Iranian lunatic Jihadists and now he has the revisionist gall to say these things uke:

Carter says the situation in the Middle East has now gotten worse, thanks to the Bush Administration's support of Israel in its attack on Hezbollah.

But that's not how Jimmy phrased it. He said "...the concerns I exposed have gotten even worse now with the United States supporting and encouraging Israel in its unjustified attack on Lebanon." That's right, the attack on Lebanon. Not Hezbollah. This is significant, and is spoken exactly the way the Islamic terrorists want it.

Hezbollah won the propaganda war in its conflict with Israel because of this small detail. They were able to portray, along with the help of a willing mainstream media, that Israel was attacking poor, innocent Lebanon. *The fact that Israel was going after the Islamic terrorist killers of Hezbollah, who happened to be in Lebanon...well that's just a small, insignificant detail.* :eyeroll:

But Carter wasn't done there...when asked about the current administration, he couldn't resist a little Bush-bashing. He claims that the United States permitted torture to take place at Guantanamo Bay and Abu Ghraib. He also continued to recite the fantasy that the Bush Administration ever said that anyone who doesn't agree with them isn't patriotic.

As you read this remember: *It was Jimmy Carter who almost single-handedly destroyed our intelligence-gathering capabilities when he was president. It is no stretch to say that if Carter had never been president 9/11 might not have happened, such was the extent of his decimation of our intelligence services.*

Same old Jimmy Carter. Some things never change. Too bad the former president wasn't asked about the fact that Islamic terrorism was born on his watch. :******:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Look on the bright side....

Carter's kid didnt just win his party's nomination for the senate in your state......

God how I pity the ill-informed Nevadans that voter for this clown. Luckily he doesnt stand a chance of unseating Ensign.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I don't pay any attention to Jimmy Carter anyway and I don't know anyone that takes him serious when he speaks. Every country has their uncle in the attic that is ignored and Carter is ours. As for Hezbollah claiming victory, of course..... that was a given to start and everyone knows they were going to make that claim no matter what. They can claim what they want........ means nothing. And they didn't win any propaganda war with anyone that wasn't already supporting them in the first place. At least that is how I see it. I really don't think Israel is worried about a propaganda war and I suspect they may just be getting ready for what might be bigger fish to fry. I just hope it happens within the next two years. Might be as soon as the end of this year..........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jimmy Carter is a perfect example of education and intelligence not being the same thing. There are intelligent people with very little education, and there are educated fools among us. This is something that is often misunderstood, and it's difficult to get people to grasp that reality. It is why I never judge people by their language (good or bad), their numerous diplomas (or lack there of), or their position in society. As a matter of fact I like to say you can't judge people by how they treat those above them, but you can judge them by how they treat those below them. Please understand I am basing my comment on how many judge social position. I don't believe any person is below or above another. Another area of liberal hypocrisy, but that is another whole subject.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon said:


> The sky is not falling.


OH!!!! Just put on your hardhat cause its going to hit hard!

I Guess a million tons of World Trade Center is not the same as the whole sky right!!?? :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> OH!!!! Just put on your hardhat cause its going to hit hard!
> I Guess a million tons of World Trade Center is not the same as the whole sky right!!??


Geeeez..........what a stretch, or more to the point, WTF you talking about. Where do you get your information from. Sorry, but your comment makes about as much sense as the ACLU thinking this is going to stand up in court. The sky is not falling.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Under current strategies and policeys of our govt,I think another 9/11 is certain, I think we will lose the war in Iraq, I think we will have less freedom in 20 years than we do now. I think the middle class may not exisist in 50 years. Thats WTF I am talking about , you seem to think evrything is going to be ok? I hope you are right, I just dont see anything going in the right direction.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bore, I don't know of anyone that doesn't realize at some time in the future we will be struck again by terrorist. And it doesn't really matter who is in control of the government. This jihad war we are in will be measured in generations, not months or years. But, are we safer today that before 9/11...... absolutely we are. It is not by accident that we haven't been struck yet or that the terrorists haven't been trying. Are we completely safe from attacks........ hell no, but we never will be for that matter. The war in Iraq is not going well as everyone can tell but what did you expect. A march down victory lane with a peace treaty signed? It's not a question of a US style government in Iraq but a government controlled by the people that will not support world wide terrorists. Accomplish that and we win.

As for the middle class that you are worried about, ask 50 different economists and you will get 50 different answers as to what is middle class. The economy in this country is controlled by the congress, not the President. Change leaders in the White House and you still have the same congress who make and pass the laws you live under. And your prediction of loss of freedom............ just exactly what freedom is it you think you have lost or will lose? A lot of these rights and freedoms that so many people think they have were spawned from the twisting of the words in the constitution. You really never were given them to start out with.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Boy you danced around that one! You defined victory in Iraq as installing a govt that does not support world wide terrorists. Define a world wide terrorist?
Ask 50 different economists "Bull**** Artists in my opinion" and you will get 50 different ansewers to what middle class is. WHAT!!! Yep lets just redefine the middle class as to what it is!

You mention twisting the words of the constitution giving people false belifes in their rights as American's. Please give me an example!

The truth is I dont and you dont need a piece of paper to tell us what rights we are intiteled to. Its in our hart we already know it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Boy you danced around that one! You defined victory in Iraq as installing a got that does not support world wide terrorists. Define a world wide terrorist?


Good Lord.......... if you need that explained to you then in my opinion you are indeed lost and confused.



> Ask 50 different economists "b#llsh*t Artists in my opinion"


But you are smarter than they are so you know better right.....come one now, you or I may not agree with part or everything they say but I consider them a lot more informed on the subject than I am and I suspect more so than you also.



> and you will get 50 different answers to what middle class is. WHAT!!! Yep lets just redefine the middle class as to what it is!


Okay..... just what is the middle class and what/where do you base it on? You can't get congress to answer that question or a economist. The magic numbers are constantly changed depending on who's ox is being gored. Hell you can't even get anyone to define the upper class or the rich as far as that goes. Are you middle class Bore? Maybe you can break it down for all of us to understand because I sure don't know. I can recognize the poor and the rich but that line between rich and middle class sure seems blurred.



> You mention twisting the words of the constitution giving people false beliefs in their rights as American's. Please give me an example!


You really think some of the anti Christ art you see is really freedom of speech?

You really think cartoon type child pornography on the Internet which has been declared free speech is free speech?

You think burning the flag is freedom of speech? I think if you had of done that in front of the founding fathers they would have had you shot on the spot.

You think standing in a Muslim mosque and shouting death to all Americans and Christians is really free speech? Go on down to your local church and start preaching death to all black people and see how fast you end up in jail........ but death to Americans..... that's okay huh....it's free speech.

You really think publishing the methods we use to combat a enemy in a newspaper is free speech?

*Well.......... there are a lot of people that want you to think all the above is rights give us in the constitution. I can't find it in there..... can you?*



> The truth is I don't and you don't need a piece of paper to tell us what rights we are entitled to. Its in our hart we already know it.


Yes you do need a piece of paper to govern and guide you. Without it we would not be a nation of laws but a nation of the strongest rules. You're not born with a heart or mind full of preprogrammed rights Bore. You earn them, you pay for them and you live by them. Sorry Bore but there was no dancing going on......... you apparently just fail to understand what is going on right under your nose or you are one heck of a pessimist.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I think someone has lived in Mass. too long  
If you here it enough you think it's true!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I would like to belive I am not a pessimist, I will abmit I wonder whats going on.

I could go on and on with you but we would end up like two dogs chasing their tails let just say we dont see eye to eye and leave it at that!

It is funny however we are on the same side of the fence politically, I belive you and I want to get to the same place we just disagree on what path to take, and sometimes I think your compass is broken. Maybe its that huge metal belt buckle throwing it off


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:beer: :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Maybe its that huge metal belt buckle throwing it off


Could be.......... but since I haven't been able to see my belt buckle for several years I'm not sure. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Could be.......... but since I haven't been able to see my belt buckle for several years I'm not sure.


I resemble that remark!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

We do not loose war on terror, but we do not win in Iraq. Our our presence in Iraq played in hands of terrorists. We should elect a smarter president.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We selected the smarter of the two choices that we had for president.

I think if terrorists or insurgents or whatever you want to call them (I prefer the presidents term Islamic fascists) keep screwing with Israel we just arm them to the teeth and let them clear the desserts of the middle east. If other Muslims are not going to condemn what the terrorists are doing drop something big on them. Give them a choice, peace or oblivion. There is no use talking to madmen just kill them and get it over with. Drop Moab on the nuclear site in Iran. If they want to push it further drop something bigger. I am sick of this let's get it over with. Give them 72 hours notice then vaporize Tehran. Anyone dumb enough to still be there, I'll get over it.


----------

